# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  صلاة قيام الليل لمن لاتعرف....

## نوفاني

كلنا نعرف انه لصلاة قيام الليل فضل كبير و عظيم للمسلمين ..

وهي شاهدة ( لجفاء الجنب عن المضجع ) حينما دعونا ربنا خوفا وطمعا ..

قال تعالى ...
( تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع يدعون ربهم خوفا وطمعا ) . 

فما أعظم ان نقف في جوف الليل بين يدي الله متضرعين باكين ... متذللين خاشعين ... نناجي رينا ونستغفره من الذنوب التي اقترفناها في النهار ... ندعوه ونتوسل اليه ان يرزقنا مانريد ..

فصلاة الليل من المستحبات والسنن المؤكد ... 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من خَتم له بقيام الليل ..ثم مات فله الجنة "..؟! 

وقت صلاة الليل:
ممكن ان تصليها بأي وقت من بعد صلاة العشاء الى قبل صلاة الفجر

ويفضل تأخيرها .. 

طريقة صلاة الليل:
صلاة قيام الليل تكون اما بصلاة ركعتين او 4 او 6 او 8 او 10 او 12 ركعه و بين كل ركعتين نقول التشهد و نسلم ..

ونختم صلاة قيام الليل بركعتين الشفع و ركعة الوتر 


انا راح اتكلم عن ال 10 ركعات +الشفع +الوتر لانه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي 12 ركعه اللي اهما 10 + 2 الشفع و يختم صلاته في ركعة الوتر ويصير مجموعهم 13 ركعه لكن مافي مانع لو تصلون 2 او 4 او 6 او 8 ركعات بدال 10 اللي تكلمت عنهم


المهم ..

صلاة ال10 ركعات هذي مثل ماشرحتها قبل عاديه نفس صلاة الفير .. تصلون ركعتين و بعدين التشهد و تسلمون و تردون تصلون ركعتين ليين تخلص ال 10 ركعات

بعدها تصلون ركعتين عاديين بنية انه بتصلون صلاة الشفع و اهيا ركعتين عاديه نفس صلاة الفير .. بس يسمونها صلاة الشفع ..

لكن في اضافه احب اقولها انه من الافضل في هالركعتين تقرين:

في اول ركعه : سورة الاعلى "سبح اسم ربك الاعلى .... "

وفي ثاني ركعه: سورة الكافرون "قل يا ايها الكافرون...."

بس عادي لو تبون تقرون اي سور ثانيه .. لكن هذا اللي كان رسولنا الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام يقرأه في صلاة الشفع ..


يبقى الحين عندنا خاتمة صلاة الليل واهيا ركعه وحده و يسمونها صلاة الوتر ..

وهذي الصلاة ركعه وحده يفضل انه نقرا فيها سورة الاخلاص مثل ما كان يسوي الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام .. لكن فيها اختلاف شوي 
انه بعد ما تقرين فاتحة الكتاب و سوره صغيره (يفضل الاخلاص) وتركعين بعد ما تقومين من الركوع تقولين دعاء يسمونه دعاء قنوت الوتر وهذا اهوه:


" اللهم أهدني فيمن هديت ، وعافني فيمن عافيت ، وتولني فيمن توليت ، وبارك لي فيما أعطيت ، وقني شر ما قضيت ، فإنك تقضي ولا

يقضى عليك ، إنه لا يذل من واليت ،[ ولا يعز من عاديت ] تباركت ربنا وتعاليت " 


" اللهم إني أعوذ برضاك من سخطك وأعوذ بمعافاتك من عقوبتك ، وأعوذ بك منك لا أحصي ثناء عليك ، أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك "

" اللهم إياك نعبد ، ولك نُصلي ونسجد ، وإليك نسعى ونحفدُ ، نرجُو رحمتك ، ونخشى عذابك ، إن عذابك بالكافرين ملحق ، اللهم إنا

نستعينك ، ونستغفرك ، ونثني عليك الخير ، ولا نكفرك ، ونؤمن بك ونخضع لك ، ونخلع من يكفرك "


اللي مو حافظه الدعاء تقدر تمسكه وتقرا من ورقه عادي مافي اي اشكال .. بس طبعا يكون احسن لو الواحد يحفظه


بعد ما تقرين دعاء قنوت الوتر ممكن تقرين اي دعاء بخاطرج ..

وبعدها تسجدين مرتين و تقولين الشهادتين و تسلمين 

وبعد ما تسلميين تقولين هالدعاء


" سبحان الملك القدوس" ثلاث مرات وفي المره الثالثه نقول رب الملائكة والروح ونعلي صوتنا فيها 

وبجذي تكونين خلصتي من صلاة قيام الليل ..

بس في شوي اضافات ودي ازيدها من عندي و انشالله بتكونون مأجورين فيها ..

حلو انه بعد ما تصلين وتخلصين قيام الليل تمسكين المصحف وتقرينلج شوي لو صفحه وحده .. وبقولكم اللي انا اسويه لازم كل يوم اقرا سورة "يس" لانه لها فضل عظيم وتريح القلب و تخلي الله يعطينا حاجتنا ويحقق اللي في بالنا.. 

وتمو اقرو قرأن ليما يأذن الفير (الاذان الاول) بعدها ابدو ادعو كل اللي بخاطركم ابجو و طلعو اللي في قلبكم كلهههههههه لانه بهالوقت بين الاذان الاول والاقامه وقت استجابه انشالله .. 

وبعدها عشان ترتاحوووون عدل عدل عدل صلو ركعتين سنه قبل الفير و صلو الفير و نامو .. وبتشوفون الراحه 

وانشالله الله بيعطي كل واحد على قد نيته ..

منقوووووووووووووووووول للفائده والله يوفق ويحقق كل اللي فبالها صاحبة الموضوع

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## نسيم المطلعيه

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## الــــــــــورد

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## غرام_الحب

يزاج الله خير اختي ..

الله يرزقج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع باللي تتمنونه ان شاء الله ...


استفدت من هالموضوع

----------


## samegirl

* يــــــــــــــزاج الله كل خيـر... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ...*

----------


## نوفاني

مشكورين خواتي عالمشاركه والله يرزقني واياكم كل خير

----------


## غرشه عسل

يزاج الله خير

----------


## هيل وزعفران

يزاج الله خييير ..

----------


## نوفاني

تسلمون وماقصرتوا

----------


## زهر الرمان

جزاكِ الله خير

----------


## نوفاني

تسلمون عالمشاركه

----------


## إحساس مجروح

يزاج ربي كل خير في موازين حسناتج يا رب ~

----------


## قلبه الطيب

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## mimi_AD

الله يرزقج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع باللي تتمنونه ان شاء الله ...ويبعد عنج الشر


استفدت من هالموضوع الصراحه

----------


## لولي 11

مشكووووووووووره ويزاج الله خير

----------


## شمااااا

*يزاج الله خير اختي ..

الله يرزقج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع باللي تتمنونه ان شاء الله ...*

----------


## الحياة

وايد سهلتي علينا معرفة كيفية قيام الليل

جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## reem musa

ما شاء الله اختي عليج ان شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## bent_al3in

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم طيفاني

يززززززززاج الله خير وفي ميزاااااااان حسنااااااااتج...

----------


## ساره الحبوبه

الحمدلله انا مطبقه هالشي من دخل شهر رمضاان والله احس براحه وطمانينه وانه ربنا معاي

----------


## الجودية

جعل مثواج ربي الجنة .. وجعلج ربي من الصالحات يارب

تسلمين الغالية ^^

----------


## نوفاني

> جعل مثواج ربي الجنة .. وجعلج ربي من الصالحات يارب
> 
> تسلمين الغالية ^^


الله يسلمج يا قلبي......ومشكورة عالدعوة الحلوة

----------


## شوق _ زايد

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## نوفاني

> يزاج الله الف خير


تسلمين حبيبتي....

----------


## Um meera001

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## الدوسريه

بـارك الله فيج يالغاليه

----------


## انين الحب

والله العظيم موضوع مهم جدا 

ويسلموا ع المجهود 

والله يرزقج الي في بالج ويسر امورج وتحصلين وظيفة

والله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## Mahaweeeey

يزاج الله الف خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## أم شخبوط

مشكووره وجزاج الله كل خير في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## JnoOoneeYa

يــــــــــــــزاج الله كل خيـر... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## عبرااتي

يزااااااااااااااااااااااااااج الله الف خير
وان شاالله الله يرزقج باللي تتمنينه
ويوفقج ويسعدج
اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## نوايف

يزاج الله خير خويتي 

بس المعروف أنه في ركعه الوتر


نقرأ المعوذات كلها 

هذا والله اعلم

----------


## UM.AMAL

يزاج الله ألف خير ، وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله 0

----------


## مي الاماراتية

يزاج الل هالف خير ويارب يتحقق مرادج ويارب يرزقنا الجنه

----------


## سوالف26

الله يوفقج ويسعدج ويرزقج كل اللي تبينه ان شاء الله.............

ويزاج الله الف الف خير على هالموضوع المفيد.......

----------


## متأمله

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## فرحانه وايد

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## بنت المطر1

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## زهرة السوسن

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## شما المحيربي

رووووووووعة موفقة الغلا ربى يرزقك من حلالة ...

----------


## الــعــاااش

\
يزاج الله الخير واايد استفدت ختيه
ربي يرزقج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع وكاتبته ويحققلكم مرادكم في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## *تووووتة*

يزاج الله خـــــــيـــــــــــــــــــر ^___^

----------


## أحلى بدوية

ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ليوم الدين

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

الله برزقك من اوسع ابوابه

----------


## المنصووريه

يزاج الله الف خير اختي ومشكوره
والله يعطيج على قد نيتج ويحقق الي في بالج

----------


## *القطريه*

الله عليييييج يانوفاني

الله ييسر كل امورج ويفتح لج

ابوااااب الرزق من حيث لم تحتسبي

الله يرزقج الشغل اذا كان خير لج

يزاااااااااااج الله كل خييير

----------


## بنت الحمودي

يزاج الله الف خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
امين يارب

----------


## عيمانية

يزاج الله خير
هاللي كنت ادوووره
اللهم ياواحد يااحد يافرد ياصمد
ادم عليها نعمتك وحقق لها ماتريد
وارزقها من حيث لاتحتسب
يزاااااااااااااااج الله خير
باارك الله فيج

----------


## شمعة الجـلاس

يــــــــــــــزاج الله كل خيـر... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ...

----------


## Sharooof

يزاج الله خير .. 
ويارب يوفقج ويحقق لج الي تتمنينه ويعطيج ع قد نيتج ...

----------


## sweet_2008

يزاج الله خير اختي ..

----------


## Remani

يــــــــــــــزاج الله كل خيـر... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## درج الورد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## تــــــوته

مشكوره الغاليه وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## $$ أم سعود $$

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## الغفليه

يعلج الجنه وغفران الذنوب 
مشكوره ماقصرتي الغاليه عل الموضوع

----------


## روز2008

يزااااج الله كل خير اختي الغاليه والله يجعله في ميزاااااان حسناتج

----------


## ش الكعبي

يزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أم سعيد 15

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## بنت الأيام

يزاج الله خير اختي ..

----------


## الذوق الرفيع999

جزاج الله ألف خير الغاليه وجعلها في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## مرايا

جزاك الله خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## رصـ قلم ـاص

الله يجزيج كل خير ان شاء الله وشكرااا على التوضيح

----------


## مريـامي

يزاج الله خير غاليتي وموضوع مفيد وان شالله ربي يعينا على قيام الليل والمواظبه عليها

----------


## alainflower

يزاج الله خير اختي ..

----------


## مهرره

اللهم يوفقج بالشغل وفي كل حيااتج دوم 
الله يكثر منج اختي ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## نوفاني

تسلمون جميعا عالردود الاكثر من رووووووووعه والله يرزقكم كل خير

----------


## hashasy

جزاك الله خير على التوضيح..... الله يرزقك عملا بأسرع وقت.

----------


## نوفاني

> جزاك الله خير على التوضيح..... الله يرزقك عملا بأسرع وقت.


ان شاءالله حبيبتي

----------


## مرت المهيري

بارك الله فيج

----------


## &دموع الورد&

تسلمين و الله يجزيج الخير

----------


## موزه عبيد

بارك الله فيج

----------


## نوفاني

تسلمووووووووووووون خواتي

----------


## عيمانية

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Sharooof

يزاج الله خير الغاليه..
يا رب يعطيج ويعطيني ع قد نيتنا ويحقق اللي في بالج واللي في بالي .. (اللهم آميـن)

----------


## Bent Rashed

jazake ullah 5ayran a5ayyate ... wa nofe3a beke :SubhanAllah:

----------


## شمس البوادي

يزااااااااااج الله الف خير اختي

والله افدتينا

----------


## نوفاني

تسلمون خواتي وماااااااقصرتوا

----------


## نوران_راك

تسلمين حبيبتي.... لا تحرميناا من يديدج

----------


## خجوله قح

يزاج الله خير

----------


## الريـم

انا تمسحت ونسيت اني بصلي قيام الليل ويلست على النت ... وجان اشوف موضوعج وتذكرت اني متمسحه ... جزاج الله خير بقوم اصلي ... ^_^

----------


## jroooo7

جزاك الله خير إن شاء الله ..

----------


## عبق الليمون

جزاك الله خيرا ........ وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## hadawi

جزاك الله ألف خير في ميزان حسناتج أنشاالله

----------


## لليل الانين

يزاج الله خير

----------


## جميلتي

جزاك الله ألف خير في ميزان حسناتج أنشاالله

----------


## mama_o

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## دلع عشق بدوي

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## عصقوووله

يجلعه ربي في ميزان حسناتج اختي ..

وربي استفدت من الموضووع وايد ..

----------


## مملكة حزن

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## وردة غلااا

يزاج الله ألف خير ان شاء الله

----------


## ام مايد العسل

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نجمة العين2

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## المتعبله

فى ميزان حسناتج الغاليه يااااااااارب

----------


## eLNoon

يزاج الله خير

----------


## خلاص

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نوفاني

تسلمون يااااااااااارب

----------


## أم أمونه 2

الله يجعل في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## $شيوخيه$

مشكوره يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## ((خفايا روحي))

بارك الله فيج وجزاج الخير ان شاء الله

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويوفقج لما يحبه ويرضاه

اللهم يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك
اللهم آعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
اللهم آمين

----------


## حزني حطمني

*يزاج الله خير اختيه
وان شاء الله تكون فموازين حسناتج يااارب*

----------


## جمر بارد

استفد منه

----------


## نخوبه

جزااااااااااااااج الله خير

----------


## الملاك الحالم

الله يبارك فيج الغالية ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## miss-vip1

يزاج الله خير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## انجـــود

يزاج الله خير اختي ..

الله يرزقج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع باللي تتمنونه ان شاء الله ...


استفدت من هالموضوع

----------


## حوااء2

انشاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## moshaghba

يـــــزاج الله خير ان شاء الله

وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## omkhalid

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## غلا راكـ 3

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## همسة الغلا

جزاك الله الف خير والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويطول بعمرك لك ولصاحبة الموضوع 
خليني اقولج انا كل يوم لازم اقرء سورة الملك لانها ملانعة من عذاب القبر ولاني اإخر صلوات وبعدها اقرء اواخر سورة آل عمران من255 الى اخر قريت من احدى المنتديات انها تعد قيام ليلة هذا والله اعلم نسيت اسئل معلمة الدين ليش ما انتو تقولو لي هذا كلام صح ولا غلط؟ ؟ ؟ ؟

----------


## كلي جروح

يزااااج الله ألف خيييير و في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## عالبال_80

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ريماس

يزاج الله خير الغاليه..
يا رب يعطيج ويعطيني ع قد نيتنا ويحقق اللي في بالج واللي في بالي .. (اللهم آميـن)

----------


## أثير الصمت



----------


## بنت_الدارر

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## معلمتي

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ميثانهـ

يزاج الله خير اختي ..

----------


## ريوم0001

يزاج الله الف خير والله يقدرنا على شكرة رب العباد وذكرة وحسن عبادتة

----------


## قلب حساااس

يـــــــــــزاااااااااااااج الله ألف خير

----------


## الإماراتية33

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## نور لندن

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## El`3ala

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

لازم ادعي بعد الركوع انا ادعي وانا ساجدخ مب بعد الركوع

----------


## •سَـنفورَهـَ•

يزاااااااااااااااااااج الله خير

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

مشكوره اختى

والله يعينا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته

----------


## عاشقة s

يزااااااااااااج الله الف خير الله يهدي الجميع يارب

----------


## هجوري الجوري

يزاج الله خير ع الموضوع القيم
وجعله في ميزااان حسناااتج

----------


## ماجـدوليـن

يزاج الله خيــــــر

----------


## @قلب مجروح@

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## بنوته18

يزاج الله الف خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييير

----------


## أم يايا94

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## شمايل الحب

تسلمين غناتي و في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## شيخة النفس

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ام قرقور

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## علايـــــه

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج الغلا

----------


## صمت الفراشه

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## تقوى القلوب

يزاج الله خير

----------


## شهد الظبيانيه

الموضوع وايد مفيد،،يزاج الله
خير،،وحقق اللي فبالج..

----------


## غزلاان

يعطيج العافية ع النقل الرائع

----------


## أم ســــلامة

جزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## خربشات

جزاك الله خيرا ...

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

*جزاكِ الله خيرا وفي ميزان حسناتكِ ان شاء الله اختي*

----------


## الكنـاري

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## صوت المحب

يزااااج الله خير

----------


## Red _Flower

يزااااااج الله خير

----------


## Dmoooa

جزااااج الله كل الخير الغالية على النقل .. وااايد واضح الشرح .. الله يجزي من ينقله ومن كتبه وساهم في نشره ..

استغفر الله العلي العظيم واتوب إليه ..

----------


## دار المحبه

موفقة...جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## همسات شاعره

صراحه عجبتني وايد معلومتج ويزاج الله خير 
بس لأني قريتها أرتحت وااااااااايد 
وكيف بيكون بتطبيق أكيد برتاح أكثر مشكوره أختي 

والله يجعلج من أهل الجنة أن شاء الله ويكثر من أمثالج

----------


## شموخ عليا

> * يــــــــــــــزاج الله كل خيـر... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ...*


 
*فما أعظم ان نقف في جوف الليل بين يدي الله متضرعين باكين ... متذللين خاشعين ... نناجي رينا ونستغفره من الذنوب التي اقترفناها في النهار ... ندعوه ونتوسل اليه ان يرزقنا مانريد ..
*

----------


## اسيره الليل

يزاج الله خير اختي ..

الله يرزقج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع باللي تتمنونه ان شاء الله ...

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


مشكووووورة ع الموضوع

----------


## قــصــإأآيــد

مشكورهـ أختي ويزااج اللهـ كل خيير ............ أنا الحمدللهـ ربي هدإأني ومن فترهـ بديت أصلي قيإأم لليل .. ومثل ما قلتي ... تحسين برإآحهـ عجيييييييييييبهـ ........... وتحسين بواااااااااااايد أشياااا بتتغير ف حياإأآتج ........... اللهـ يجعلهـ فـ ميزاإأن حسنأإتج ........ ^^

----------


## بنت اجاود

مأجورة بإذن الله

----------


## الراقية 17

يــزاج الله الف خيــر .. و في ميزان حسناتج  :Smile:  

و السموحه ..  :Smile:

----------


## مزاااين

يــــــــــــــزاج الله كل خيـر... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## نسايم العين

جزاج الله يجعلها من ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أم دانووه

سبحان الله و بحمده

----------


## أنا الأحلى

يزااج الله الف خير ختيه و يعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## نبضي قراني

يزاج الله خير
موضوعج قيم

----------


## الدرر

جزاج الله خير

----------


## اميرة الجليد

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته
جزاج الله خير عالنقل
الله يوفقج وتحققين الي فابالج_

----------


## شجون83

يرزقج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع باللي تتمنونه ان شاء الله ...

----------


## sose_m

يزآج الله ألف خير...وفي ميزآن حسنآتج وحسنــآت كآتبة الموضوع ....!!

----------


## خفايا الروح*

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نووور دبي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم اليمامة

في ميزان حسناتج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع يارب

----------


## cute me

تسلميييين اختيي

----------


## فديت اماراتي

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي..

----------


## غصون المحبة

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## Ms Sony

يزآج الله ألف خير عالنقـل

والله يوفق صاحبة الموضوع ويسعدهـآ,,

----------


## ظبيانيه طر

تسلمين

----------


## عينآويه 7

*ربي يجزيج الخير والجنه*

----------


## ربي لاتحرمني

مشكوووووووره اختي في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## الملكه فيكتوريا

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## smile2smile_4

جزاك الله الخير كله

----------


## دمعة غيم

تسلمين الغاليه على مشاركتج الطيبه تؤجرين ان شاءالله

----------


## tota fatfota

بارك الله فيج

----------


## أم موضي

جزاج الله خير والله استفدت وايد من الموضوع

----------


## دريم

يزاج الله كل خير اختيه

انا وقتي يبدأ يوميا من بعد الساعة 2 اصلي القيام والشفع والوتر مثلما تقولين
وادعو الله بما تجود علي قريحتي من دعاء


سلمت يمناج 
وجوزيتي عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## صوت المحب

يزاج الله خير

----------


## المنصوريه_55

يزاج الله الف الف خير

----------


## golden flower

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله ...

----------


## منت_ملكي

يزااااج الله خيــــر حبوبه ..

ان شاء الله يكون فميزان حسناتج ..

^_^

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

جزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## فطمطم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حبة البركة

يزاج الله خير بس الغالية كم يصلون التراويح كم ركعة وفي صلاة الشفع والوتر 
اي اياااة اقراء وشو الدعاء اقولة 
بارك الله فيج

----------


## استيرا

مشكورة الله يجزيك الخير

----------


## noor25

مشكورة وايد

----------


## ام بدر

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## عواشي العين

يــزاج الله خير اختي ..


وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله 


..

----------


## النرجس

بارك الله فيج على هذا النقل 

ويزاج الله خير

----------


## غآليه و تتغلى

جزاج الله خير يعطيج العااافية

----------


## صابونة

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## شمس الايمان

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكوره علي الموضوع المفيد

----------


## قماري

يزاج الله خير .... وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## judy abbott

موضوع اكثر من رائع

----------


## شوكليت توي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## تموية

يزاج الله الف خير اختي

----------


## عيــون الريم



----------


## بنت بن عمار

جزاك الله خيرا اختي الغالية والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ام يسور

ربي يوفقج ويحقق لج الي تتمنينيه

وجزاج الله الف خير..

----------


## night candles

الله يريحج دنيا وآخره على الشرح الرائع والقريب على القلب

----------


## phc

جزاك الله خير ..وايد استفدت من الموضوع..

----------


## بنت الغفلي

مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## ريم الرمال

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## يحراويه

يزاج الله الف خير الغاليه

----------


## ام ريما2005

يزاج الله الف خير وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## عيون الغلا نو

يزاج الله خير اختي ..

الله يرزقج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع باللي تتمنونه ان شاء الله ...


استفدت من هالموضوع

----------


## فراق الحبايب

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## *دبونهـ*

يزاج الله الف خير اختي 

بارك الله فيج وفي اهلج وصاحبت الموضوع

----------


## الر23ميثية

يزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج الله خير

----------


## Miss Fendi

يزاج الله ألف خير ان شاءالله والله ايسر لج جميع امورج
ويجعلج هالتذكير في ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله

"استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القــيوم واتــوب إليـه"

----------


## عشق الروح

يزاج الله خير يالغالية والله يرزقج اللي تتمنينه 

والله يرزقج الجنه ونعيمها 

ونسال الله تعالى أن يعيننا ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته

----------


## ريوم0001

يزاج الله خيرا

----------


## بسمه الحياه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## قلايد الشوق

سبحان الله 
في قراءة الموضوع راحه 
كيف في تطبيقه 

يعطيج العافية ع النقل الأكثر من رائع

----------


## بنوتة80

يزاج الله خير .......

----------


## بنت القبيسيAJ

يزاج الله خير حبوبه

----------


## الجنـ سلسبيلةـة

اللهم إني أسألك الأنس بقربك

----------


## بنت عرب uae

الله يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## @همس الليالي@

شكرا ع/الموضوع 
الاكثر من رااااائع 
تقبل ودي واحترامي

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

يزاج الله الف خير والله يعطيج ع قد نيتج

----------


## روح الــــورد

موضوع مفيد 
في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## دمعة يتيـم

جزاج الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## وردة 2009

يزاج الف خير

----------


## الماركه شما

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## ماما امولة

فووووووووووووق

----------


## مفاتيح الموده

جزاك الله الف خير عزيزتي

----------


## الحلا مبتليها

* يــــــــــــــزاج الله كل خيـر... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ...*

----------


## شوق _ زايد

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## الحزينة55

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## .um.s3eed.

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

يزاج الله خير اختيه.

----------


## قلب ذياب

الله يقدرنا على ان نصليها كل يوم وان شاء الله نتعود عليها وما نتركها ابدا 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ميروه النعيمي

الله يرزقج ويرزق صاحبة الموضوع كل خير ويرزقنا اجمعين

----------


## أيام وتعدي

يزاج اللة خير

----------


## الدرر

والله اشكرج اختي

----------


## فتاة مزيد

شكرا علي الاجر العضيم

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

يزاج الله خير  :Big Grin:

----------


## قلبي عجمان

يزاج الله خير

----------


## mahayh

مشكـــــــورة الغالية

والله اني واــــــــيد استفدت ماشاءالله

يزاج الله خير

=)

----------


## شموخ عليا

{وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ فَلا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلا هُوَ 
وَإِنْ يُرِدْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَلا رَادَّ لِفَضْلِهِ 
يُصِيبُ بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ} 
(يونس: 107)

----------


## ملاك ...

الله يرزقج الجنه ان شاء الله

----------


## أم خادم

مشكورة اختي على الكلام الطيب اللي الواحد يستفيد منه
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

يزاج الله الف خير في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## طفله الامارات

بارك الله فيج الغلا
ربي يحفظج
ويحقق لج كل اللى تتمنينه
ربي يحفظج

----------


## كيم كارداشيان

جزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت القبيسيAJ

يزاج الله خير ويعله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## طيبتي أكبر هم

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نور ندى

وايد حلو الموضووع وفيه شرح مبسط ومفهوم
ان شاء الله 
الله يعيني واقوم الليل واصلي الفير واقرا قران لان فعلا يوم اصلي الفير بس احس براااااحه تامه وانام وانا مرتاحه عيل كيف يوم اقوم الليل واقرا قران وادعي اللي بخاطري اكيد راحه ما بعدها راحه
يزاج الله خير على الطرح المفيد

----------


## ٫ ڪرمـآلـوهζ͡

آنا مو دايم اصليها صج صايره مقصره فيها رقادي خايس ثجييل 

بحاول اسوي منبه قوي \ مابا راحتي تحرمني من طاعة ربي

الله يرزقكم الخير يارب ويكثر من أمثالكم 

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## 00الامارات00

مشكوورة يزاج الله خير

----------


## ورد جـوري

في ميزان حسناتج اختي الغالية 
بارك الله فيج

----------


## اسمهايت

يزاج الله خير

----------


## عروس الدار

الله يوفقج دنيا واخره.ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## دمعة الفراق

سلمت وسلمت أناملك الذهبية يالغـــــــلا نوفاني الله يعطيك ألف عافية ويجعلوا في ميزان حسناتك دمتي رائعة دوماً .. تقبلي مني أرق التحيات وأعذبها

----------


## فطمطم

الله يرزقج الجنه ان شاء الله

----------


## الريم 85

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## alghla mahra

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## سر حياتي

مشكوووووره وايد..

----------


## أجمل مولود

يزاج الله ألف خير...

----------


## qamar uae

يزاج الله خير أختي

----------


## بنت العري

يزاج الله الف خير ...

----------


## قلبي حلو

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام رشوودي

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## شهد الظاهري

ربي يجعله فـ ميزآن حسنآتج يآلغلآ .. ))

----------


## جونسون

*الله اجازيج خير ويعطيج اللي في بالج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع ومن رد عالموضوع وكل خواتي اللي في المنتدى ربي يرزك كل وحده اللي في خاطرها*

----------


## همسة حب2009

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## anglsky

يزاااج الله خير

----------


## ام عفـراء

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## ام راشد وشمه

يــــــــــــــزاج الله كل خيـر... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## miss pure

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## لحــن الوفا

يزاااااااااااج الله خييييير اختي على الموضوووع المفييد

----------


## كتكوته الامارات

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد استفدت من الموضوع 
جزاااك الله خيرا

----------


## "قلبي رهيييف"

يزاج الله كل خييير ,, وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج..

----------


## عويش2009

بآرك الله فيج يآختي عهآ الموضوع النير 

جعلة الله فميزآن حسنآتج يربي ^^ 

إنشآءالله يربي يكون حجة لج ليوم الدين لكل من آستفآد منة وقرآة ^^

لآ تحرمينآ من يديدج النير آختي ^^

----------


## عينآويه 7

جزيتي الجنه غآإأآليتي 
جعلها الله في ميزآإآن حسنآإآإتج

----------


## لازم اسم

في ميزان حسناتج 
الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## فطومه الحلوه

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## اليقينه

يزاج الله كل خير انتي وصاحبة الموضوع في م

----------


## اليقينه

يزاج الله كل خير انتي وصاحبة الموضوع وتسلمون

----------


## bnt uae

يزاج الله خير اختي ..

----------


## دانة الغربية

الله يجزاج الجنة

----------


## ام زايد 7

الله يعطيج ويعطيني ويعطي كل الاخوات كل يلي في بالهم ويزاج الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## شمعه السعدي

يزآج الله خير الجزآآآآء...
تسلمين ياختي ربي يعطييج عـ قد نيتج يارب ويحقق لج أمانيج يارب ...
يارب اشفيني يارب ...
يارب حقق لي أمنيتي وهو الشفاء يارب ...

----------


## حلى دنياي

جزاج الله خير

----------


## al-jo0oharh

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## Bent RAK

جزاكِ الله خير

واايد استفد ^^

----------


## بنت حوا

يزاج الله خير اختي ..

الله يرزقج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع باللي تتمنونه ان شاء الله ...

----------


## ❥~S

> يزاج الله خير اختي ..
> 
> الله يرزقج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع باللي تتمنونه ان شاء الله ...
> 
> 
> استفدت من هالموضوع

----------


## عينآويه 7

جزيتي الجنة . . . !!

----------


## e7sas.h

*

يـزاج الله خيـر حبيبتي

في ميزان حسناتج ان شاااء الله..*

----------


## الجوهرة80

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## لبيب العود

يزاج الف خير وان شاءالله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------


## ام سعووود^_^

يزااااااااااج الله كل خير

----------


## الضبي

مشكوره الغلا وربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج وأنا أعترف بأني من الناس إلي ما كانوا يعرفوا كيف يصلونها بس عقب موضوعج عرفت أشياء كثره والله يوفقنا للطاعات

----------


## حبة البركة

في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## عينآويه 7

الله يجازيج الخير 

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## زوجة عبودي

جزاج الله الف خير اختي

----------


## (النرجسية)

الله يجعلنا من مقيميها

----------


## جمر بارد

استفدت من هالموضوع الصراحه

----------


## روح الزعامه

يزاج الله خير...

يعله في ميزان حسناتج...

----------


## h2h

يــــــــــــــزاج الله كل خيـر... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ...

----------


## Dr.znklony

يزاج الله خير 
ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## جويرية

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## Life.M

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## اميرة الجليد

جزاج الله خير 

تقبل الله طاعتج 

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

بارك الله فيج أختي .. :Smile:

----------


## ..غزيل دبي..

يزاج الله خير الغالية

----------


## MOOOM

> كلنا نعرف انه لصلاة قيام الليل فضل كبير و عظيم للمسلمين ..
> 
> وهي شاهدة ( لجفاء الجنب عن المضجع ) حينما دعونا ربنا خوفا وطمعا ..
> 
> قال تعالى ...
> ( تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع يدعون ربهم خوفا وطمعا ) . 
> 
> فما أعظم ان نقف في جوف الليل بين يدي الله متضرعين باكين ... متذللين خاشعين ... نناجي رينا ونستغفره من الذنوب التي اقترفناها في النهار ... ندعوه ونتوسل اليه ان يرزقنا مانريد ..
> 
> ...





جزاج الله خير اختي وجعلها فموازين حسناتج

الغاليه عندي ملاحظه

ان شاء الله تكتب بهذا الشكل وليس كما كتبتي والفرق بينهما كبير 

ولو اردت الاستزادة فإمكانج تشوفين بقوقل 

ادري ان الموضوع منقول بس لو تعديله ..

بارك الله فيج اختي والسموحه منج ..

----------


## بسوووووم

يزاااااااااااااج الله خييييييير وفي ميييزاااااان حسنااااتج إنشالله

----------


## خوخه22

خواتي يزاكن الله ألف خير ع المعلومات القيمة بس بغيت أتخبركن أنا أصليها أربع ركعات وأطول وفي السجود أقول دعاء ثاني بعد طويل أنا حافظتنه وأخشع وله الحمد س صلاة الشفع والوتر أصليها بعد صلاة العشاء لأنه ماأظمن عمري بقوم أصصلي قيام الليل ولا لا مع اني ولله الحمد مواظبه عليها في رمضان ويوم أقوم أصلي قيام الليل ماأرد أصلي الشفع والوتر..وأدعو الله مايجول فخاطري
أفيدوني أفادكن الله هل صلاتي صحيحة أم لا ...؟؟؟؟؟ ودعواتكن الطيبة لي بالتيسير ويزاكن الله ألف خير..

----------


## كشكش

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ملامح غلا

بارك الله فيج
وتسلم يمناج
جعله فميزان حسناتج

----------


## نبض الشارقة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## شمووووووس

يزاااج الله الف خيييييييييييييير

وفي ميزان حسناااتج ان شاءالله

----------


## hiba_003

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ashash

يزآآآج الله خير .. موضوع رآآئع ..

----------


## خيارة

*يزاج الله ألف خير* 
*و في موازين حسناتكم يآ رب ,, *

----------


## مينا القلب

يزاج الله خير ,,

----------


## قطوه 99

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم اشجان

يزاج الله خير

----------


## eljoory

مشكوووره و في ميزان حسناتج حبيتي استفدت وايد

----------


## اميرة الجليد

جزاج الله خير 

اللهم ارزقهم بواسع رزقك اللهم امين

----------


## عسولة الامارات

يزاج الله كل خيير 
ويسعدج فدنياج آخرتج ^_^’

----------


## بنت_ناس

جزاج الله خير

----------


## ام منصور وحمد

بشرك الله بالجنه غاليتى

----------


## روح سلطان

اللهم بلغني ليلة القدر , وسهل وسخر اموري وحقق مراادي وامنيتي في هذه السنه ياارب

----------


## uae-2010

يزاج الف خير

----------


## هواويه

الله يجعلنا واياكم من الصالحين

----------


## b6h

مشكورة

----------


## el7lwah

جزاج الله خيير

----------


## لمياء2007

جزاكي الله خير، واايد استفدت من الموضوع.

----------


## SPICY

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ●دبلوماسيــہ™

يزاج الله الف خير .. فميزان حسناتج ! 

يسلمووو ! ^_^

----------


## !..لافندر..!

يزاااج الله خيــر ..
ومشكورة الغلا

----------


## المزيونه..~

يزاج الله خيير

----------


## زحمة الأشواق

يزاج الله خير فديتج على النقل وفي ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله إنتي وصاحبة الموضوع....

----------


## مناكير فوشية

يزاكم الله خير ^_^

----------


## مناكير فوشية

يزاكم الله خير ^_^

----------


## دروب الهنا

مشكورة و يزاج الله الف خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتج..

----------


## روح طفلة

يزاج الله ألف خير وفميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## where

تسلمي الغاليه 
ويعله ميزان حسناتج

----------


## BrokeN

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/qiiu6tfcl336w0gcmojn.gif[/IMG]

----------


## أم سالمَ

بارك الله فيكِ و اثابكِ خيراً

----------


## uae334

يزاج الله الف خير^^

----------


## D.C. Graphics

يزاج الله الف خير غناتي .. وايد استفدت والله

----------


## أم محمد بلال

ماشاء الله 
موضوع رائع و نقل رائع

الله يسعدكم يا رب
و تكون الجنة دارنا و مثوانا اجمعين

----------


## ليالي ^_^

*جـــــــــــــزاج اللــــــهـ خير*

----------


## Life.M

يزااج الله خير 

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## إماراتية vip

هالموضوع كنت أبغي أعرف عنه من زمان و الحمد لله أنج شرحتيه و ريحتيني . . بس ركعة الوتر تكون بروحها بعد ما أسلم و أخلص من صلاة الشفع ؟

----------


## مجنونة_uae

بارك الله فيج اختي

----------


## أتنفس_دعاء

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## كام

جزاكي الله الف خير ..................................

----------


## نور زوجها

يزااج الله كل خير  :Smile:

----------


## الرروح44

يــــــــــــــزاج الله كل خيـر... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## my girl

يزاج الله خير وفميزان حسناتج 

صدق استفدت من الموضوع ..

----------


## al-mutfaela

يزااج الله خير ختيه وفي ميزان حسانتج انشاء الله ^^

----------


## ms. caramel

جزاکي الله خيــر ..

----------


## ام الصيصان

يزاج الله كل خير..

----------


## دمعةoo7

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## شرجاويه...

مشكوره يزاج الله خير
الله يستر عليج فالدنيا والاخره...

----------


## حمامه حلوه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## سنتك

بوركت

----------


## (النرجسية)

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي و في ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله 
و ربي يسعدج و يوفقج

----------


## StranG LOovE

مشكوره اختى وفى ميزان حسناتج

----------


## نظرة برائة

يزاج الله خيير إن شاء الله 

وجزا الله خيير صاحبة الموووضوع

----------


## نوف20

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## Reem dxb

جزلك الله خير

----------


## موق عيني

يزاج الله خير

----------


## رووح خلــي23

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## كسرتيم77

مشكوووورة ويزاج الله خير

----------


## علايـــــه

يزاج الله خير غاليتي

----------


## *شموسه دبي*

يزااج ربي الف الف الف خير
وفي ميزان حسنااااتج الغاليه

----------


## جـورية العين

بارك الله فيج اختي

----------


## "قلبي رهيييف"

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## قطوة باباتي

مشكوره وماجووره ان شااء الله .. 

بس انا عندي سؤال .. 

ما يصير اصلي قيام الليل عقب الفجر صح ؟؟ 

ولو صليت قيام الليل ركعتين لازم اصلي الشفع والوتر صح ؟؟

لاني انا دوم كنت اصلي ركعتين بس بس في نيتي اني اصلي قيام الليل 

اتمنى تجاوبون ع اسالتي ويزاكم اللله الف خيــر  :Smile:

----------


## والله انثىQQ

يزاج الله خير

----------


## umsawaaaf

يــــــــــــــزاج الله كل خيـر... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ...

----------


## حناين الشوق

الله يوفقج وتسلمين وفميزان حسناتج ؛؛

----------


## ام ميودي3

اب
اب للافاده

----------


## موزوه22

بارك الله فيك

----------


## هدى2

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## Mall.08

ما شا الله تبارك الرحمن

الله يرزقج اللي في خاطرج
ويبارك فيج .. وفي حياتج كلها

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## العوايل

مشكووووره الغاليه وفي ميزان حسناتج الغاليه

----------


## وردة الجوري,,

يزاج الله خيـــر,,
ورزقـج باللــي في خــأطرج,,

----------


## نظرة برائة

يزاج الله خييير

----------


## حنين الاسلام

مشكورة يا اختي جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع و انشالله يعطيك كل خير انا جديدة في هذا المنتدى و اتمنى انكم تساعدوني في استفساراتي

----------


## حنين الاسلام

انا صارتلي مشكلة خلتني انهد نهائيا حتى ضنيت حالي رح جن او موت وما ضنيت حالي رح انسى هالمشكل لكن مع مثابرتي على قيام الليل حسيت براحة كبيرة و بديت اتسى هالمشكل و استعيد صحتي و عافيتي حتى الناس لاحضوا هالشى علي.بس عندي سؤال ارجوكم اريد الجواب هل صحيح قراءة سورة يس كل يوم بعد الصبح تقضي للي يقراها حاجتوا قريت هذي المعلومة في الانترنت و بدي اتاكد منها ارجوكم ساعدوني لدي حاجة بخاطري دايما ادعي ربي يديهالي و ادعولي انتو كمان جزاكم الله خير انا محتاجة لمساعدتكم

----------


## بدوية والنعم

*استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله*

----------


## زهورالملاك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## شيووم بوظبي

تسلمين أختي
و يزآج الله خير
وربي يعطيج العافيهـ

----------


## الشموخ~

يزاج الله الف خير 
مشكوره

----------


## &أم محمد&

بارك الله فيج اختي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أم فآآآرس

باركَ اللهُ فيكِ أخيتي
جعلهُ الله في ميزان حسناتكِ
شاكرة نقلكِ
أخيتي أحببتُ أن أذكركِ بكتابة كلمة * "إن شاء"* بهذه الطريقة وليس *"إنشاء"* كما يقولونها معظم الناس
لأن كلمة إنشاء يدل على إنشاء المباني والبيوت....إلخ
دمتِ بصحة وعافية

----------


## الساعية للجنة

بارك الله فيج اختي

----------


## أولاد عمري

يزاج الله كل خير أختي والله يرزقج كل إلا تتمنينه 
في ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## عيش الحياة

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## 3thbny '3yabk

تسلميـن الغالية ع الموضوع 

ربي يعطيج العافية

----------


## نور15

جزاج الله خير

----------


## Hard2Ctrl

تسلمين على الموضوع ما كانت عندي فكره عن الدعاء  :Smile: 

الله يسعدج دنيا و اخره يارب ..

----------


## ام البلاد

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^_^

----------


## Um zyod

يزاج الله الف خير
واايد استفدت من الموضوع

----------


## ريتاج الروح

مشكورة ع النقل
يزاج الله خير

----------


## عذايب22

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ام برهوومي

الله يجزيك الخير ويرزقنا ويرزقك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى 
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## روح الماضي @

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله أكبر ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله يزاج الله خير

----------


## BanTooTa

جزاج الله الف الف خير

----------


## بنت كشيش



----------


## عذايب22

جزاج الله الف خيررر

----------


## Happy_Me

يزاج الله خير

من أحلى المواضيع

شرح وافي حق اللي أول مرة تصلي قيام الليل والشفع والوتر

----------


## سامبا سامبا

يزاج الله خير

----------


## اميرة الجليد

جزاج الله خير

----------


## مجهولة الهويه

مشكورة عزيزتي

الصراحة شرح كافي ووافي

----------


## H_S

يزاج الله ألف خييير أختي ...

----------


## ام شمسه123

لج الجنه انشاء الله...
وادعيلي اني اكون مثلج...

----------


## خلود الكتبي

تسلمين فديتج ع الطرحح المميز 

ويزاااج ربي كل خير 

في ميزان حسناتج انشالله

----------


## الثريا مكاني

اه ه ه .. ياصلاة الليل ..
والله انها لذة ما تعدلها ملذات كل شي في الدنيا ..
اسال مجرب ,,
يارب ارجع لذيك الليالي وترجع لي ذيك اللذه .. :Amen: 
موضوع رائع .. وفقتي اختي ..

----------


## ام حميد 2007

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## متابعة بصمت

يزاج الله خير في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله
والله يرزقج اللي تتمنينه

----------


## روح البيت

يزاج الله خير

----------


## angel-alia

يــــــــــزاج اللــــــــه خيــــــــــــــر

----------


## أم يمن

> يزاج الله خير اختي ..
> 
> الله يرزقج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع باللي تتمنونه ان شاء الله ...
> 
> 
> استفدت من هالموضوع

----------


## نجوودي

يزاااااااااااااج اللله خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتج و لكل وحده رفعت الموضوع

----------


## omkhalid

الله يعطيك العافية 
ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## omfalah

اللهم ازرقني الشهادة عند الموت واحشرني في زمرة المساكين

----------


## تولنا يارب.

بارك الله فيكي جعلها في ميزان حسناتك أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## خواطر الانثى

يزاااااج الله خير حبيبتي 
الله يسعدج دنيا واخره

----------


## كلامي عسل

يزااااااج الله الف خير
والله يجعله في موازين حسناتج انتي والكاتبتنه واللي قرته واللي نشرته والله يخليج
لاني كنت ادور كيف يصلون قيام الليل
الله يحفظج غاليتي وادعولي بقيام اللييل اني اعرس والله يرزقك كل وحده بزوج صالح يارب

----------


## فتاة الغابة

يزاج الله خير
استفدت من موضوع وايد وان شاء الله ناوية اطبقه
اللهم اعني على ذكرك وطاعتك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## !ربي يحفظني!

يزآآآآآآآآآآآآآج الله خير الغآآليه.. :Smile:

----------


## Hayet

:SalamAlikom: 
شكرا على كل المعلومات التى قدمتها بخصوص صلاة قيام الليل , و جازاك الله كل خير ...

----------


## رضآٳڪ يٳ ربٳه

•̣̇•آللّهُمَ صَلّیۓِ ۈسَلّمْ عَلۓِ سَيّدنَآ مُحَمّدْ••̣̇

لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ

----------


## ḆąьЎ

*يـــزآج الــله خيـر*  :Smile: 
و ف ميـزان حسنـاتج ان شآء الله
الــله يهديـــنا* أجمعين* للطريـق الصحيح  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## بنت راك100

الدال على الخير كفاعله

موضوع قيم ورائع جدا

بارك الله فييج الغاليه على النقل

رووعه تسلمين فديتج  :Smile:

----------


## القيوانية 82

جزاج الله خير اختي وبارك الله فيج وربنا لا يحرمنا من الفايده اللي تعم الجميع وفيها خير إلنا

----------


## Ms anime

مشكوره الغاليه بميزان حسناتج

----------


## مهرووووووه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## سويديه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## المزروعية1

الله يجزيج كل خير يااارب
الله ينور لج دربج ويحفظج يارب
وااايد استفدت منج حبيبتي

تسلمين الغاليه في ميزان حسناتج ياربي

----------


## ريـــــــم

*يزاج الله خير إختي*

----------


## حب 2007

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## صوت الشعب

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



تجربتي في علاج رمل البول بداية تكون الحصى في الكلى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=963000
صلاة قيام الليل لمن لاتعرف>>للعضوة نوفاني
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=324753
برنامج يحدد الثلث الاخير لقيام الليل >>للعضوة الشوق للجنان
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=613699
موقع إلكتروني لتعليم القرآن الكريم بالتوجيه الصوتي>>للعضوة بنت مسندم مفيد
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=950893

برنامج يساعدج ويذكرج بقراءة القران كل يوم حماس
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=885255
اكتشفي وساوس الشيطان عند قراءة سورة البقرة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895241

ﻣنْ دآومَ ﻋﻟىَ قِرآءتَہآ أتَحدآھْ إذآ لمْ يَحصُل ﻋﻟىَ مآ يريدھُ بآلضَبط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926288
الَزِمَي الاستِغفار ونْمي مالج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929591
وصفة للحمل من الشيخ محمد العريفي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=936903
الجن وقيام الليل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=899065
علامات توغل الايمان بقلب العبد وايد حلو الفيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=925032
وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929594
جداول للأعمال اليوميه لتساعدكم وتشجعكم في عمل الطاعات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926327

----------


## Mall.08

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## randomness

جزاك الله خير 

الله يحقق لج كل امانيج ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## انا دلوعه انا

جزاج الله خير وفي اللي كتبته يارب

----------


## مدام نونو

الله أكبر..موضوع رائع..ألف شكر

----------


## مينا القلب

للرفـــــــــــــــ مشكورة ع الفايده يزاج الله خير ــــــــــــع

----------


## $asamy$

يزااج ربي كل خير

----------


## خواطـــر

جزاك الله خير

----------


## زهرة شمل

الله يحفظ المسلمين في كل مكان ويحقن دمائهم يارب العالمين

----------


## هنايف

يزاج الله خير اختي ..

الله يرزقج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع باللي تتمنونه ان شاء الله ...


استفدت من هالموضوع

----------


## سمية عبدالله

بارك الله فيج ومشكورة ^^

----------


## آم ذياب 10

يزاج الله خير ....

----------


## كراميش

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## لمياء دبي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نبض ابوظبي

الله يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## برنسيسة الكون

مشكوره اختي ... في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## دلوعت ناهل

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## راجيةرحمت ربي

بارك الله فيج اختي والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## خيليية

الله يجزيج الف الف خير انتي وصاحبه الموضووع 

والله يثبتني على الصلاه وقيام الليل

----------


## $ عفاري $

يااااالله 

ياحي ياقيوم برحمتك استغيث

جزاج الله خير

----------


## om_kalifa

يزاج الله خير عالموضوع

----------


## ام المهاااا

يزاج الله خير

من متى وانا ابا هالدعاء وانسى ادوره

والحينه ياني بروحه ^^

----------


## سامبا سامبا

يــــــــــــــزاج الله كل خيـر

----------


## سـعــوديــه

جزاك الله خير في ميزان حسناتك يااارب

----------


## Just Pearl

" اللهم أهدني فيمن هديت ، وعافني فيمن عافيت ، وتولني فيمن توليت ، وبارك لي فيما أعطيت ، وقني شر ما قضيت ، فإنك تقضي ولا

يقضى عليك ، إنه لا يذل من واليت ،[ ولا يعز من عاديت ] تباركت ربنا وتعاليت " 


" اللهم إني أعوذ برضاك من سخطك وأعوذ بمعافاتك من عقوبتك ، وأعوذ بك منك لا أحصي ثناء عليك ، أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك "

" اللهم إياك نعبد ، ولك نُصلي ونسجد ، وإليك نسعى ونحفدُ ، نرجُو رحمتك ، ونخشى عذابك ، إن عذابك بالكافرين ملحق ، اللهم إنا

نستعينك ، ونستغفرك ، ونثني عليك الخير ، ولا نكفرك ، ونؤمن بك ونخضع لك ، ونخلع من يكفرك "

----------


## منايا رضا ربى

جزاكى الله خيرا اختى

----------


## عذاابي

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## قلبي عويق

*يزااجًَ ربيًَ كلًَ خيرًَ الغاليهًَ ع المعلوماتًَ الطيبهًَ* 

يعطيجًَ ربيًَ الصحه والعافيهًَ

----------


## ام كايد111

بارك الله فيكي ,,, وفي قلمك المبدع 

وقلبك الملهَم

موضوع رائع بكل معنى الكلمة 

فهو من القلب ,,, فلامس شغاف القلب

كتب الله لكِ بكل حرف خطته أناملك الأجر والثواب العظيم

ورفع به في الجنة درجتك
وأعلى في الفردوس منزلتك
وسدد في الخير خطوتك


سلمت يمينك حبيبتي 

تقبلي مروري المتواضع

----------


## x.maitha.x

مشكوره

----------


## سوده وافتخر

يزاج الله خير في ميزان حسناتج يارب 

كل الشكر لج حبوبه ع الموضوع المفيد ^_^

----------


## الـميث

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي
والله يرزقج على قد نياتج

----------


## شانيل82

جزاك الله الف خير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك يا رب

----------


## بنت خويلد

ماشالله على هالشرح الووااافي تسلمين الغالية وما تقصرين

----------


## ليالي الامارات

هلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا وغلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

يزززززززززززززززاج الله خييييييييير الله يحقق لج كل ما تتمنييييين اميييييييين ولا تنسينا بالمثل

سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## أنا وحبيبي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## rosha h

مشكووووووورة اختى على المعلومات دى

----------


## استندرا

يزآج الله خيــر ,,

----------


## al7nona1

مشكوره ع هالطرح الرااائع 

=)

----------


## يالله أحبك

جزاك الله خير ..~
وجعلة الله بميزان حسناتك..~!

----------


## ḾΪ§§ ĞǜĈĉϊ

يزاج الله خير و إن شاء الله لج أجر كل وحدة علمتيها الطريقة

----------


## ṩ7ᾄвҭ , ғᾄʀ7

شكرا حبوبه ^^
فميزان حسناتج

----------


## قلب امه

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## العنيده19

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## أم ريونه

يزاج الله خير 

كفيتي ووفيتي الغالية

----------


## قمر الحاره

مشكوورة الغالية ويزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## صيادة القلوب

يزاج الله خيرر ^^


تسلمين

----------


## شموخ العفه

يزاج الله خير

ع الموضوع الطيب

----------


## أنــا

thank you walla elmaw'9o3 wayed mofeed mashkoora

----------


## ام الحلوه ريم

_الله يجزاك الف خير ويجعلنا واياكم من المصلين_

----------


## ام_جمعه

يزااااااااااااج الله الف الف خير يالغااااااليه 

في ميزااااان حسنااااتج يارب

----------


## بسـ أمل ـمة

*يزآج الله الفـــ خيــر ...
ويرزقج باللي تتمنينهــ آمينــ..*

----------


## فنون الحب

فعلا هالصلاة غيييير لها اجر كبير

وبعدها احس براحة نفسية واقرا القرآن 

يزاج الله خير ع الطرح ..

----------


## بسـ أمل ـمة

*يزآج الله الفـــ خيــر ...
ويرزقج باللي تتمنينهــ آمينــ..*

----------


## يسرا ام نوف

يــــــــــــــزاج الله كل خيـر... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## انا و القمر

يزآج الله الخير كله فديتج .. ما تقصرين حبوبة  :Smile:

----------


## كيشونه

يــــــــــــــزاج الله كل خيـر... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## سعاد م

مشكورة وجزاك الله خير
موضوع في قمة الفائدة 
بوركت الغالية

----------


## صوت الشعب

اللهم اغفر لاخي ووسع عليه انه كان بي رحيما
اللهم افرج همي وفرج كربي >>دعواتكم الطيبة لي

جــــديــــد مواضـــيـــعــي

كتاب الابتهاج شخصي وعالجي العين المس السحر بثلاث ايام مجرب 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1015523

موقع الفتوى اسرع بحث لفتواج فالنت الفتوى بضغطة زر 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1015520

جدول الشفاء باذن الله للعين والمس 
http://www.gulfup.com/X6j1k1g6vvnk3



تجربتي جدول الشفاء باذن الله من العين والسحر وتاخر الزواج وعين العلم 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=995102

تجربتي في علاج رمل البول بداية تكون الحصى في الكلى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=963000
صلاة قيام الليل لمن لاتعرف>>للعضوة نوفاني
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=324753
برنامج يحدد الثلث الاخير لقيام الليل >>للعضوة الشوق للجنان
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=613699
موقع إلكتروني لتعليم القرآن الكريم بالتوجيه الصوتي>>للعضوة بنت مسندم مفيد
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=950893

برنامج يساعدج ويذكرج بقراءة القران كل يوم حماس
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=885255
اكتشفي وساوس الشيطان عند قراءة سورة البقرة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895241

ﻣنْ دآومَ ﻋﻟىَ قِرآءتَہآ أتَحدآھْ إذآ لمْ يَحصُل ﻋﻟىَ مآ يريدھُ بآلضَبط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926288
الَزِمَي الاستِغفار ونْمي مالج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929591
وصفة للحمل من الشيخ محمد العريفي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=936903
الجن وقيام الليل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=899065
علامات توغل الايمان بقلب العبد وايد حلو الفيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=925032
وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929594
جداول للأعمال اليوميه لتساعدكم وتشجعكم في عمل الطاعات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926327

----------


## سامية22

مشكورة

----------


## MAJIDA

مشكورة عالمعلومات الي طرحتيها

----------


## amoOor3

يسسسلمو كتيير ع الملعومه ^^

----------


## أم شيخوو123

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً }

----------


## مشكلتي مزاجية

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## 6m6om

يزاااااااج الله خيررر أختي الفاااااااضلة :32:

----------


## أحبه الغالي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## #..Lamar..#

سبحان الملك القدوس

----------


## ذوق المشاعر

يـــزاج الله كل خيـر... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب 
و الله يرزقج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع باللي تتمنونه ان شاء الله  :34:

----------


## حبوبه زوجي

جزاااك الله خيراا

----------


## أم خديجه

الله يرزقج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع باللي تتمنونه ان شاء الله ...
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## zaglolaa

طيب أنا بصلى العشآ عادى 4 فرض وو2 سنة و2 شفع والوتر عآدى وبنآم وبصحآ بصلى قيام الليل لحآله ما بشمل فيه الشفع والوتر لانى بخاف تروح على نومة وما أصلى الشفع والوتر فبضمن انى صليتهم هالشى فيه غلط ؟

----------


## miss ..dfsha

مشكوورة وفميزان حسناتج

----------


## لمسة فن99

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ://ماروكو://

بارك الله فيج و في ميزان حسناتج 

يلا بنات ساعة 3خلونا نبدا انصلي^^

----------


## game over77

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## قلبي وروحي

يعطيج العافيه والله يثبتنى ويثبتنا على قيام الليل ويحسن خاتمتنا

----------


## كيفيـ أحبهـ

يزاج الله خير

----------


## تباركت ربنا

جزاكي الله تعالى الاجر والثواب

----------


## مهرة القصر

؛
جزاكـِ الله خيراً،،

(اللهم صلِّ على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد، 
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد)

----------


## تباركت ربنا

جزاكي الله تعالى كل خير 

وجعلنا الله تعالى من عباده القائمين اللهم امين

----------


## hamoudmam

يزاج الله خير

----------


## درة.العين

عسى ربي يرزقنا وإياكم الجنة  :12:

----------

